# Steve Press Confrence



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

In MP3 format from sports radio 610

http://www.sportsradio610.com/episode_download.php?contentType=36&contentId=876970

Some really interesting stuff. Lets see if he holds up to his word.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

without question he'll hold up his word. he took the paycut to come back as opposed to a clippers team that may have started him.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

"I'm not really looking to do the flashy stuff like I used to. That right there was just to get on Sports Center. Now I want to try and get on Sports Center winning games."


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Block said:


> without question he'll hold up his word. he took the paycut to come back as opposed to a clippers team that may have started him.


T-Mac: "Not really, he took a 30 million buy out"


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Video version of the conference
I think he is ready to be back. It sounds like he is going to play good basketball.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JqgMFN5lXZ4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JqgMFN5lXZ4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

nice suit and the sportscentre comment was encouraging


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
T-Mac: "Not really, he took a 30 million buy out"
```
TMac was joking though.

My only concern with the press conference is that he couldn't bring himself to say that Morey and the staff have done a good job of surrounding Yao and TMac with players like himself who want to win. Instead he said that Morey and the staff have done a good job with building the team with guys that want to win.

Should be an interesting season. I'm excited. I think he will be a strong player for us.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f_0VDpnBhcI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f_0VDpnBhcI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

rockets got a really great deal. They traded francis for mcgrady and now they got francis back and still have mcgrady. All you guys need is a power forward


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Aznboi812 said:


> rockets got a really great deal. They traded francis for mcgrady and now they got francis back and still have mcgrady. All you guys need is a power forward


We got a PF. His name is Scola.


----------

